# almarine jack



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

I was at the docks in destin when a charter boat pulled up from a day of fishing. They had a good day greater amber jacks , almaco jacks ....but they had tons of a jack i hadnt seen before . Looked just like an amberjack but stripe was slightly higher ...they looked the same to me , undersized amberjack. They were calling them almarine jacks ... They had trash can loads of them in the 3 to 6 lb range ... I cant find them on line or any where, the closest thing seems to be a lesser amberjack , but they are not supposed to be that plentyful here or this time of yr.... Any one herd of this fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

amberines, ambereen, etc, etc.

Just another misleading nckname someone came up with instead of looking in a book and actually learning the fishes common name. They usually refer to banded rudderfish or Lesser AJs as these.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

there was a thread a couple of weeks ago about this ...... very in depth and prompted me to call FWC they basicly told me amberine was a slang name for any undersized jack . 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/id-lesser-vs-greater-aj-105641/


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Beat me to it!http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/id-lesser-vs-greater-aj-105641/index3/


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*name for small amberjacks?*

So, what your saying is these are small amberjacks? all you have to do is call them something different and you get to keep them? One boat had close to 500 lbs of these. I am taking a photo next time. I would swear they were small AJs... They had both almaco and greater Ajs right nest to them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you see ******** pic in that thread?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes juvenile jack has a more pronounced stripe also. Lesser jacks are not as common as the Charter fleet leads you to believe.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I did a head boat a few years back for kicks and about fell overboard laughing after hearing the list of bulls!t names these guys came up with for trash fish or shorts just to make the tourists feel like they hit the jackpot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Your right on about why they make the names up. Make someone feel good about what they caught regardless of species or size. White snapper is a good example too. 

I've heard Tomtates (rubylips locally) called "red-mouthed snapper". Thats just awesome.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Is this a short jack or a lesser or a banded rudderfish?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Judging by the eye, I would say a greater aj.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

short aj^^^^^^


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

No wonder these NOAA folks are on us rec guys. Does the FWC ever check these charters like us?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

So basically if it is 29" or less it is an Almarine and if it is 30" or more it is a Greater Amberjack?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

There is such a thing as a banded rudderfish. It looks similar to a small aj but is a different fish. You'll see some starting this time of year and going into the spring. When you find them there are normally a bunch at that spot.

They look VERY similar to a small AJ so you have to be careful. I look for the band on the head. It is dark brown on an AJ and a lighter almost blue color on a rudderfish.

On a side note, I can't say all charter boats get checked by the FWC, but they check us all the time!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

For me personally, if it looks like an AJ and its less than 30 inches it gets to keep swimming


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> For me personally, if it looks like an AJ and its less than 30 inches it gets to keep swimming


Which is exactly what I am going to do. Rather spend $500 on fishing gear than a short fish ticket.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> So basically if it is 29" or less it is an Almarine and if it is 30" or more it is a Greater Amberjack?


There is no fish called almarine/ambereen /amberine, they are slang names for any undersized jack. i spent 30 mins on the phone with a lt. with f.w.c. i would suggest a call to them for the real info . ... JUST A F.Y.I THERE ARE A FEW FWC ON THIS FORUM , AND THEY DO MONITOR WHAT GOES ON HERE.:whistling: they told me that we really do not have lesser aj's here but we do have banded rudder fish , almaco jacks and greater aj's.... banded rudder fish have white tips on their tails.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

S W R N. We do have a few lesser jacks here but few and far between, and mainly from deep water. There is one posted here:

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum150/thread11798.html


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> S W R N. We do have a few lesser jacks here but few and far between, and mainly from deep water. There is one posted here:
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum150/thread11798.html


 You are correct they told me that they are few and far between.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a real good pic but here's a Banded Rudder from last week.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks like an almaco jack ........ but i dont know jack.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

saltwater ******* said:


> Thats an almaco jack you can tell by the body shape and dorsal fin.


That is a negative sir, that is a lesser. Please note the lack of curve in front dorsal.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Not a real good pic but here's a Banded Rudder from last week.


That is an Almaco jack. A Banded Rudder fish is sleeker and striped.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum150/thread11798.html#post94402

Please note post number 15.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> That is a negative sir, that is a lesser. Please note the lack of curve in front dorsal.


 sir i just reposted my post cause i dont know jack .:thumbup:


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

lobsterman which is it lesser aj or almaco ????


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The picture of the fish lastcast is holding is an almaco. The picture of the post I put on here from the other forum is a lesser.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Not a real good pic but here's a Banded Rudder from last week.


Almaco all the way to the bank!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*wow*

heres the deal -i was on the docks in destin harbor. Every one of these guys , and i mean EVERY one of these charter party boats were unloading trash can loads of the very fish posted in this thread. All were in the 4 to 7 lb range. I have boated in and out of there quite a bit. As far as i am concerned i would call this harbor a HOT zone for regulators. Forget about the FWC, Sheriff and marine patrol . The Coast Gaurd has a station right there! If these guys were caught it would be MAJOR headlines. I am talking 100s of illegal fish -broad daylight-tons of photos and witnesses. Its not adding up. These are either a mother load of rudder fish, BIG ONES, or something else. Its too big and public to be some kind of free pass pay off thing .I might just go back down there and get some photos , but heck they were hanging them on nails and taking group shots - they might even be on their website.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i am speaking of the first two post of the fish on the dock. Not the Almaco posted later . Are you speaking of the small white tips on the fish in the first photo to identify the rudder fish?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Is this a short jack or a lesser or a banded rudderfish?


 
http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/jackband.html


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

extremely interesting post, I am looking forward to learinig how this all turns out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Your supposed to be pitching in not sitting back and letting the dust settle.


----------

